#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Let op: er zitten luizen in ons eten!

## Far153

Ik ben het verplicht om het aan jullie te melden: in roze koek zit poeder gemaakt uit luizen. Niet alleen in roze koek, maar ook in winegum en zelfs lippenstift. Dat is haram en zeker niet halal!

Zie voor uitleg:



Vertel het ook aan anderen!

----------


## Khadija.K

dat klopt en in kaas zit varkens stremsel, dus ook niet halal

----------


## J.Emh

> Ik ben het verplicht om het aan jullie te melden: in roze koek zit poeder gemaakt uit luizen. Niet alleen in roze koek, maar ook in winegum en zelfs lippenstift. Dat is haram en zeker niet halal!
> 
> Zie voor uitleg:
> 
> 
> 
> Vertel het ook aan anderen!


Zijn luizen haram dan?

----------


## Fulanadetal

E120. Een bladluis van de cactus. Gebruik uitgevonden door de oorspronkelijke bewoners van Zuid en Midden Amerika. Niet toxisch, niet carcinogeen. Wel veel pootjes.

----------


## Ready?

Smaakt goed hoor, zo een handvol luizen.

----------


## Leylatje321

Ja maar je hebt toch zo die hallalkaas?

----------


## eigenwijsdame

Klopt! Bijna in alle roze/rode producten bevatten bladluizen. En daarbij heb je ook nog kazen waarin stremsel inzit, ( maag van een kalf) die zijn ook niet 7alal. Wel heb je kazen waarin 'vegetarische stremsel' inzit. ik zou zeggen: GOED LEZEN en bewuster zijn van wat je eet! Is namelijk van essentieel belang

----------


## mb1973

wellicht moet je je blonde haren ontsmetten hoor liefje

----------


## Blakarosu

God zal ons vergeven. Ik ga nooit op straat zonder wat lipstick.

----------


## Alice_

zit in kaas varkensstremsel? Dat wist ik niet. we kopen geen kaas bij de AH of Aldi ofzo maar bij een Arabier hier om de hoek. jongbelegen kaas is toch halal ?

----------


## eindwerk

hahaha

----------


## miss_design

Wie zegt dat luizen eten, hram is? We eten miljoenen insecten tijdens ons slaap... van paar luizen, zullen we niet sterven  :Smilie:  extra vitaminen, is goed voor ons of niet?  :knipoog:

----------


## Nederlandertje

> zit in kaas varkensstremsel? Dat wist ik niet. we kopen geen kaas bij de AH of Aldi ofzo maar bij een Arabier hier om de hoek. jongbelegen kaas is toch halal ?


Zit helemaal geen varkensstremsel in kaas. Gewone kaas is alleen van koemelk gemaakt.

----------


## zahaa

Ik vraag me ook af of luizen zijn

----------


## zahaa

Sorry ,ik bedoel of luizen haram zijn

----------

